

Silicon Valley Frat-Boy Culture Shown as Sex Jokes Spark Firings - willcodeforfoo
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-03-22/silicon-valley-frat-boy-culture-shown-as-sex-jokes-spark-firings.html

======
hkmurakami
I was pretty disgusted at how Blooberg news twisted the chronology of events
to sensationalize the story.

Amanda Blum's blog post was far come comprehensive and fiar in describing the
chronology of events.

<https://amandablumwords.wordpress.com/2013/03/21/3/>

